# best looking spider in existance.



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

well the whole genus is good looking.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Eresus are definitly up there with the best!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

We have these in this country, but they are only found in a small area in either Dorset or Devon.

Its the males that have the ladybird patterning.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

thats so awesome : victory:


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah its a shame theyre so rare.

few more

pics taken from here http://www.xs4all.nl/~ednieuw/Spiders/Eresidae/Eresidae.htm, its got identification of the species too.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

You can buy them here:

Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier - Spiders - True Spiders

Spiders in Stock


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

Muze said:


> You can buy them here:
> 
> Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier - Spiders - True Spiders
> 
> Spiders in Stock


whats viginian cheeseman like to order from?

ill probably take the last 5 at some point.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Never had any problems with her at all : victory:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Muze said:


> Never had any problems with her at all : victory:


she's only selling females though so don't be expecting the vibrant ladybird patterning.: victory:


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

boidae said:


> whats viginian cheeseman like to order from?
> 
> ill probably take the last 5 at some point.


ive orderd a couple of things from her and i have no complaints about her service but sling prices are a little high,


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

gary spencer said:


> ive orderd a couple of things from her and i have no complaints about her service but sling prices are a little high,


tbh all her prices are a tad high IMO but yeah some of those "small"(which means sling) sized T's are way too pricey, a versi sling is like £25!:gasp:

versi is gone but I have another winner!

£30 for an "ocean blue" avic sling. http://www.virginiacheeseman.co.uk/ocean-blue-pink-toe-small-avicularia-species-p-437.html


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> tbh all her prices are a tad high IMO but yeah some of those "small"(which means sling) sized T's are way too pricey, a versi sling is like £25!:gasp:
> 
> versi is gone but I have another winner!
> 
> £30 for an "ocean blue" avic sling. Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier - Spiders - Tarantulas - Ocean Blue Pink Toe - Small (Avicularia species)



WTF? :lol2:

TBH ive only ever ordered bugs from her, never spiders.

I think id buy the ones from Martin Goss.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Muze said:


> Never had any problems with her at all : victory:


wish i could say the same :devil:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

jack_rep said:


> wish i could say the same :devil:


I've not had problems though sadly the Acanthogonatus pissi AF I got from her moulted two days after it arrived and got stuck in the moult, dying. I was gutted.:bash:


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

I HATE spiders, but thats pretty groovy looking


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> she's only selling females


Why do you say that?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Why do you say that?


NVM I mis-read the product page haha, says females 2cm, I assumed it meant she was only selling females.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

2 have sold.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

boidae said:


> well the whole genus is good looking.
> 
> image
> 
> imageimageimage


now that is a handsome bugger:flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

They are stunning but for some reason these here do it for me...


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Muze said:


> We have these in this country, but they are only found in a small area in either Dorset or Devon.
> 
> Its the males that have the ladybird patterning.


And soon in my house in South Wales :2thumb::2thumb: thanks to Halcyon! : victory:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> They are stunning but for some reason these here do it for me...
> 
> image



PHWOAR!!! I want :mf_dribble:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Muze said:


> PHWOAR!!! I want :mf_dribble:


Lol tell me about it! I think we have more chance of winning the lottery though


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

invertasnakes said:


> And soon in my house in South Wales :2thumb::2thumb: thanks to Halcyon! : victory:


me to (from Viginia Cheeseman), I just brought one and a Davus fasciatus for the OH :2thumb:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> They are stunning but for some reason these here do it for me...
> 
> image


what is that???


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

DannyB said:


> what is that???


One of the mouse spiders from Australia


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

i think posting pictures of your own personal favourite specie/genus is a good idea.

Poecilotheria regalis ftw.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

boidae said:


> i think posting pictures of your own personal favourite specie/genus is a good idea.
> 
> Poecilotheria regalis ftw.


Yup stunning spiders, i have an adult female i'll happily swap for an amazing true spider though


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

boidae said:


> i think posting pictures of your own personal favourite specie/genus is a good idea.
> 
> Poecilotheria regalis ftw.


This is my big girl Elvis, we call her that cos she has what looks like a face on her carapace Just where here eyes are :lol2: (the jesus in the toast type thingy lol).

Some of the gang - Arachnophiles Forum

She's a big old girl and is gravid at the mo (that pic was taken some months ago)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh my! I was looking through your pics and saw the Lycosa but more interestingly i saw this comment from your other half...

Originally Posted by *garlicpickle*  
_I love it







_
Got 25 if you want one lol? 

:O Still got any? :|


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Has 3 left..can spare one if you want it?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yup i'll take one! Pm me with details of what you want for it :notworthy:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Done : victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yay  Muze has to be the best user this site has ever seen


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

:blush:


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

Muze said:


> This is my big girl Elvis, we call her that cos she has what looks like a face on her carapace Just where here eyes are :lol2: (the jesus in the toast type thingy lol).
> 
> Some of the gang - Arachnophiles Forum
> 
> She's a big old girl and is gravid at the mo (that pic was taken some months ago)


oh yeah, its like elvis with a perm.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Its one of those random patterns your brain sees as a face, but looks pretty cool and is there from which ever angle you look at her. Is always there after moulting too:lol2:

Be interesting to see if any of her slings inherit the pattern lol


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

:flrt::flrt::flrt:
had my eye on them for a while
The males colouration is stunningly beautiful


----------

